# need advice child



## ben11 (Sep 28, 2014)

OK well my son Ben is 11 was on antibiotics for over a month, now he developed watery diahera cramps loose stool he finished the course basically went to a gi run to stool test pcr negative for c dif gi ruled that out. Had upper gi and colons copy negative.. gi thinks ibs gi has ruled out cekiac food intolerance ect gi hasn't ruled out chrohns but really feels this is ibs what's your ibs symptoms diahera constant cramping sometimes sharp pain on lower left side and right side ? did any of you guys ibs after antibiotics need advice guys


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

It may just be that the gut bacterial balance was disrupted by the antibiotic. A good probiotic can restore a healthful balance. I like Culturelle, Florastor, Sustenex etc.. That should help Ben feel better soon. It may not work immediately but give it a good try for at least a week or two.


----------



## Bobby Chang (Jun 12, 2014)

Take some Fiber ( Metamucil orange flavor ) . Follow directions on box for kids. ( Stops Diarrhea)

Get Activia Yogurt. Kids love it. It has beneficial bacteria. ( Active Culture Yogurt replenishes Good gut Bacteria ). Unsweetened is good or else whatever flavor you get is fine as well.

Have one banana a day. It has essential fiber and ability to stop Diarrhea. Do not get fully ripe ones. Get which are somewhat green and just started to turn yellow. ( Again helpful in stopping Bacteria)

Bottled water is must for next few weeks. Normal tap water has chlorine as disinfectant which will keep on killing whatever good bacteria tries to develop. Keep normal water intake - No excess.

Avoid all Sweets.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ben11 (Sep 28, 2014)

Thanks guys anyone ibs after antibiotics is it common?


----------



## Bobby Chang (Jun 12, 2014)

yes. that is what they say. it destroys your good gut bacteria and that is why you need to follow fiber+active culture yogurt+bottled water. bottled water is not chlorinated as tap water so helps protect that.


----------



## KyleIBS (Oct 6, 2014)

Antibiotics are hard on you're gut, and are extremely unpleasant. That could be causing the loose, watery "d". I am 14, and never dealt with Antibiotics for IBS. I was prescribed Bentyl, in the hospital because I was having severe cramping. If this problem continues after Antibiotic usage, you're son could be have IBS-D, which is IBS with the symptoms of loose stool.


----------



## ben11 (Sep 28, 2014)

Ok do you guys have constant pain ect also and anyone here also ibs after using antibiotic


----------

